# Breeders in CA?



## Prince (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, 
Looking for a breeder in Riverside County, CA. We're interested in the German line for family companionship with small children and Schutzhund training in the future. Have already visited some breeders but the cost is out of reach. Don't plan on showing or breeding. Suggestions?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know how far she is from you.....but I highly recommend her dogs! Very nice breeder too! We have purchased 2 puppies from her! VERY HAPPY!!!
www.justk9s.com

Best of luck!
Robin


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

What is your price range?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What about looking at rescue...if you visited a schutzhund club someone at the club might be able to help you and sometimes clubs know of rescues that might be available.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Justk9's price range is about $1200..... respectable, average price for puppies.
But like others have mentioned, consider checking into your local shelters.....GREAT dogs & puppies, just looking for the "right" human to allow them to share their love (unconditionally) with, for the rest of their lives!
best wishes!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Adler Stein Kennels-Working Line German Shepherds

I believe she is in LA County but a must check out breeder in CA if you're looking into working lines and Schutzhund. No clue on her prices, you'll have to give her a call.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am also from CA, but I am only looking for breeders to keep in mind in the future.I basically want s protective,loyal, sweet, family, and sweet dog.European lines preferreably.


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

hey guys i am also in cali , i am purchasing a pup from Melaine @ Drangongsd. She is just great ! My brother bought his GSD from her and recommended her to me . she mainly has old ddr type german sherpards . She is in Arizona and about a 6 hour drive from me in cali. hope this helps .

Dragon German Shepherd, 623-388-0494, German Shepherd Puppies, Czech German Shepherd, Working Dogs, Personal Protection Dogs, Police, K9


----------



## Jambaa (Apr 3, 2010)

MikeMartinez10 said:


> hey guys i am also in cali , i am purchasing a pup from Melaine @ Drangongsd. She is just great ! My brother bought his GSD from her and recommended her to me . she mainly has old ddr type german sherpards . She is in Arizona and about a 6 hour drive from me in cali. hope this helps .
> 
> Dragon German Shepherd, 623-388-0494, German Shepherd Puppies, Czech German Shepherd, Working Dogs, Personal Protection Dogs, Police, K9



Yes, that's very helpful, thanks. I'm about the same distance from the 623 area code and I'll definitely contact them as well when it's time for me to pick out a GSD. Do you mind if I ask if you searched in CA as well? Thanks.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Kim at Justk9s is also a DDR breeder...beautiful, strong & certified dogs.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

Im from cali about 45 min from riverside.We recently purchased a male gsd from imported german lines check out www.vom rheinlander.com if you havnt already.They are located in riverside ca.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

check out www.vom rheinlander.com located in riverside ca.


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

Prince said:


> Hi,
> Looking for a breeder in Riverside County, CA. We're interested in the German line for family companionship with small children and Schutzhund training in the future. Have already visited some breeders but the cost is out of reach. Don't plan on showing or breeding. Suggestions?


Don't rule out some excellent rescues for puppies. GSROC.org is getting pure puppies, especially at this time of year. Cost is reasonable, and the pup will be pre-screened for intelligence, personality. That is where I got mine, and he is mega-intelligent.


----------



## timmster (Jan 26, 2011)

I posted this in your welcome section thread, but in case you didn't see it see it, here it is again:

Hello Prince! What a coincidence i am currently in school at UC Riverside! I also enjoy the outdoors, but when you do eventually get your GSD, be sure to make sure he/she doesn't overheat. As you know, the tempereature here during the summers can be above 90 for several weeks at a time. I am also an avid runner, so make sure you account for the extreme heat here in the inland empire before going on a hair-brained 6 mile run in 95 degrees

Make sure you have your young lab fully acclimated to living in your house and have the house rules set with one dog before you bring in a second one. Then you can have your lab act almost as a mentor to your new GSD pup (assuming you want a pup)

I've always been an advocate for rescuing, as there are plenty of absolutely gorgeous purebred GSDs that are waiting for homes in rescues, and there are plenty of adorable puppies too! Here are some local-ish rescues

German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County. Non-profit adoption organization helping neglected, abused, abandoned and rescued German Shepherds find a good home.

Coastal's Available Dogs

Welcome to the Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

Good luck with your future pet! 

P.S. Do you know of any GSD or large dog friendly apartments close to UC Riverside? And preferably on the cheaper side? Tuition here is getting ridiculous!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lundborg-land German Shepherds*



Petrarch said:


> Don't rule out some excellent rescues for puppies. GSROC.org is getting pure puppies, especially at this time of year. Cost is reasonable, and the pup will be pre-screened for intelligence, personality. That is where I got mine, and he is mega-intelligent.


I highly recommend Lundborg-Land German Shepherds in Perris. 
Linda Lundborg breeds high quality show/Sch West German lines. with excellent temperament. Her dogs fit into family type homes very well. We have a 14 month old out of her V Onix Von Der Rotten Matter. She has fabulous temperament, she was easily trained and a real beauty. Cannot believe she already has her CGC, passed with ease. Jilly loves kids, and everyone and is fine with other dogs. She is a gentle soul. Linda treats buyers RIGHT. I'm so glad we bought a puppy from her. 

Linda was very kind to us when we went to visit her dogs. We had just lost our 12 yr old. We never felt 'pushed' to buy!!


----------

